# Randall RG3003H for modern metal?



## Bearitone (Nov 8, 2015)

I've been considering a few solid-state options for a new head lately and I've always strayed away from the Randall RG series (1003H,1503H,3003H) but, I think that's just because I haven't heard any "modern" metal clips of it. I just hear constant Dimebag riffs and pre-90's shred.

Sooo... Does anyone on here use one of the new Randall RG's for some more modern, chuggy, deathcore, metalcore, djent, etc? Any decent clips on soundcloud maybe?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 8, 2015)

I think it'll do deathcore and metalcore with a boost, but djent is a no-go


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 9, 2015)

Why not? It sounds tighter than a nuns cvnt.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 9, 2015)

The overall tone doesn't sound right for djent, IMO. It's got a very old-school solid state vibe going on that sounds like it wouldn't be polished enough for that kind of sound.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 9, 2015)

It can do mordern metal with no problem at all!!!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Nov 9, 2015)

You can always be the guitarist to put out the amazing album using it that will propel it into "good for modern metal" status.

That said, i can see how it may lack a little bounce i'm used to hearing on some of the newer records i actually listen to.


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 9, 2015)

Dawn of the Shred said:


> It can do mordern metal with no problem at all!!!



Fill me in. Continue


----------



## wakjob (Nov 9, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The overall tone doesn't sound right for djent, IMO. It's got a very old-school solid state vibe going on that sounds like it wouldn't be polished enough for that kind of sound.



Too be fair, how many demos are there of that amp trying to get that dry medium gain + TS boost djent thing?

I've never had the pleasure of playing one so... is it always a saturation monster?


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Nov 9, 2015)

It's a really good amp and has nice growl to it. Takes a boost really well for a SS imo. The EQ is really sensitive so playing with them can really get you some different tones. I have RG80 for my practice amp and i have no problem getting any modren metal tone with it and killer 80's tone click the mid scoop button and bam killer death metal tones. It's kinda can be bright so playing with the eq goes a long way. Any questions just ask what you specific want to know about it


----------



## NinjaRaf (Nov 10, 2015)

I just bought one from GC used, and returned it the day after it arrived. Here are some clips, boosted with an SD1.

Even with the boost, I couldn't get the low end to tighten up the way I like. Also, while its a pretty tight amp, its not tighter than anything else, really...no tighter than a recto or a 5150...so tighter than a nuns .... is not what I would use to describe it. I thought the tone was super grainy. It reminded me a LOT of my old RH200 half stack, but I paid $125 for that halfstack, and this was $300 for just the head. I also bought a 5150 combo for $300, so with that in mind, this stupid thing went back.

So yeah...I was not a fan of the RG3003H haha.

https://soundcloud.com/ninjaraf/chimaira-y-riff-randall-channel-2

https://soundcloud.com/ninjaraf/chimaira-y-riff-randall-channel-3


----------



## Bearitone (Nov 10, 2015)

Perfect clips  Just what I was looking for.

While it did sound pretty good the tone still had this bit of metallic character that is present in all the other clips I hear.

At least I know for sure now to stay away from it.

Thanks for the clips!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2015)

If you want a (mostly) SS amp that does djent no problem, get a Randall T2 or V2.



wakjob said:


> Too be fair, how many demos are there of that amp trying to get that dry medium gain + TS boost djent thing?
> 
> I've never had the pleasure of playing one so... is it always a saturation monster?



I honestly felt the RG series amps, even the old ones, weren't always the tightest. They had this very dry yet muddy tone to them. The tone doesn't have a lot of crunch to it. They're good for old-school death metal, or metalcore/deathcore with a boost, but I'd avoid if you want a ultra-modern, precise djent tone. The Randall T2 or V2 does that better, or if you wanna stay in the SS realm, the ISP Theta series, or even the AMT offerings.


----------



## vick1000 (Nov 10, 2015)

The problem with most solid state preamps, is the mid range clipping is either harsh or just not there at all. Throw in mushy pows from a weak SS power section, and you get a RG series. They do two things well with a boost, scooped 90's metal, and sterile cleans. Which for the used prices they go for, is plenty. But $300 new? Not feeling it. Better off with a Spider from Line 6......OK that was a low blow, at least a Spider HD or Vetta.


----------



## NinjaRaf (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah man, no problemo.

Mine was $300 used. These guys are like $475 new. Definitely not worth the cost, IMO. 

And yes, that SS metallic character is something you absolutely CANNOT get rid of. These are the opposite of warm sounding amps. Very lifeless in feel and response, too. The low end sort of responds like a Deliverance or Recto or 5150, but doesn't have any warmth or character to it...its just there. And it doesnt sound good to me haha.

Oh well, live and learn. I like trying new amps, especially with GCs used return policy haha.


----------



## Mikeitloud (Nov 11, 2015)

I had one. With the bass control at zero, it was still too much low end. Really muddy. Would not recommend getting one.


----------



## sylcfh (Nov 13, 2015)

They're really picky with the power amp and speakers.

The reason solid state gets such a bad rap is that the power amps and speakers are the first things companies cheap out on, making them sound like ass.


----------



## Guitar Heretic (Jun 7, 2019)

Lmao, does it djent? Does it do metal? The amp won't do either if you can't do them. Any decent amp whether it's ss or tube is capable of those things. Does it need effect? In my book all amps need help. The 6505 doesn't sound great without some kind of distortion/overdrive. If you're looking for something to crank up as is but a Marshall and learn to love the 70s.


----------



## Guitar Heretic (Jun 7, 2019)

Ps. Solid state gets a bad rap because guitar snobs think that money equals talent. If their playing doesn't make them feel superior they throw money at it and lord tubes over you. Have both and can easily do without one or the other. If you play like a lamb tubes aren't going to make you better.


----------



## gunch (Jun 7, 2019)

There’s more ss tolerant and curious people on this board now (like me) but did you really need to necro a 4 year old thread


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 7, 2019)

Necro bump much you guys?


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 7, 2019)

Guitar Heretic said:


> Ps. Solid state gets a bad rap because guitar snobs think that money equals talent. If their playing doesn't make them feel superior they throw money at it and lord tubes over you. Have both and can easily do without one or the other. If you play like a lamb tubes aren't going to make you better.



My entire signal chain has been solid state for the past 5 years and ive loved every bit of it. The next amp i want to get is an ISP Theta Head. I have zero problem with solid state and zero plans to switch back to tubes (unless I win the lotto, then I want a Dual Dark)


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 7, 2019)

Guitar Heretic said:


> Lmao, does it djent? Does it do metal? The amp won't do either if you can't do them. Any decent amp whether it's ss or tube is capable of those things. Does it need effect? In my book all amps need help. The 6505 doesn't sound great without some kind of distortion/overdrive. If you're looking for something to crank up as is but a Marshall and learn to love the 70s.


The question was can it do “modern” metal. Meaning not sound like a 90’s dime tone.

Any way I’ve been happy with my all SS rig for a long time now.

Still haven’t tried an SS Randall i like though so... as much as like SS, not so much a fan of Randall’s take on it. Also didn’t dig my Ampeg VH140c. For preamps, i find the AMT and Amptweaker stuff to be awesome (there’s so many other brands and models I’ve yet to try though). For poweramps Mosvalve, Orange, and Seymour Duncan are all great in my book.

One thing i did really enjoy from Randall was the RGOD which makes for a GREAT preamp pedal. And i love the Satan but, that’s tube.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2019)

I still stand by what I said 4 years ago.  It's a heavy head with a shit ton of gain, but it's an old school solid state grind like the Rg100, Warhead, VH140C. It won't do modern boosted 5150 or Recto. 

Like I said as well, the T2 and V2 are the ultimate Randall heads. They have that old school Randall tone but with a modern smoothness. Listen to the first BoO, first 2 Faceless albums, and Veil of Mayas id. Those were all Randall V2 and they cruuuushed.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still stand by what I said 4 years ago.  It's a heavy head with a shit ton of gain, but it's an old school solid state grind like the Rg100, Warhead, VH140C. It won't do modern boosted 5150 or Recto.
> 
> Like I said as well, the T2 and V2 are the ultimate Randall heads. They have that old school Randall tone but with a modern smoothness. Listen to the first BoO, first 2 Faceless albums, and Veil of Mayas id. Those were all Randall V2 and they cruuuushed.



I remember years ago that Christian Wolbers from Fear Factory had his own sig V2 head called "Archetype" (from when he took over for Dino on guitar) but have no idea if he recorded anything with it or even used it live.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> I remember years ago that Christian Wolbers from Fear Factory had his own sig V2 head called "Archetype" (from when he took over for Dino on guitar) but have no idea if he recorded anything with it or even used it live.


Only the Arkaea album I think. Not sure if that was a stock V2 or the sig one. 

IIRC the Archetype has a tighter sound and more gain on the SS channel.


----------



## youngthrasher9 (Jun 8, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> My entire signal chain has been solid state for the past 5 years and ive loved every bit of it. The next amp i want to get is an ISP Theta Head. I have zero problem with solid state and zero plans to switch back to tubes (unless I win the lotto, then I want a Dual Dark)


Fucking insane amp, fwiw. Absolutely bone crushing, but don’t be discouraged by the tweakability. It’s a monsterous sounding amp for the money and all you need to know is that the manual is very helpful to get a starting point. I would also recommend still using whatever your favorite noise gate is with it despite its on board decimators. IIRC they’re the original Decimator circuit so honestly I didn’t find them as functional as my Sentry.


----------



## gunch (Jun 8, 2019)

Also while this is an active thread for SS nerds _why the shit_ did like, analog SS head tech/RD fall off a cliff like since 2010? Are there even small boutique dudes cooking up their own circuits anymore besides like, Pritchard? Seems like the T2/V2 and CR120 were the last truly great SS heads

TLDR I want a modern SS head or rack pre that's bullet proof and is brutal and tight as shit without trying to track down T2's, Valvestate 8100's, Crate XLPs/GX130s/Excaliburs and VH140C's that might be old and busted


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2019)

gunch said:


> Also while this is an active thread for SS nerds _why the shit_ did like, analog SS head tech/RD fall off a cliff like since 2010? Are there even small boutique dudes cooking up their own circuits anymore besides like, Pritchard? Seems like the T2/V2 and CR120 were the last truly great SS heads
> 
> TLDR I want a modern SS head or rack pre that's bullet proof and is brutal and tight as shit without trying to track down T2's, Valvestate 8100's, Crate XLPs/GX130s/Excaliburs and VH140C's that might be old and busted



I guess no one sees a market for it anymore. Luchbox tube amps took over where SS amp heads were thriving, so they'd rather invest there. The only company I've seen that's trying to make advancements in SS tech is AMT, who's like the king of JFET tech.

Mike Fortin hinted he wanted to design some SS circuits for Randall, but he ditched them after his contract ended.


----------



## gunch (Jun 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I guess no one sees a market for it anymore. Luchbox tube amps took over where SS amp heads were thriving, so they'd rather invest there. The only company I've seen that's trying to make advancements in SS tech is AMT, who's like the king of JFET tech.
> 
> Mike Fortin hinted he wanted to design some SS circuits for Randall, but he ditched them after his contract ended.



Oh damn I forgot about the Stonehead


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 8, 2019)

gunch said:


> Oh damn I forgot about the Stonehead



There’s also the stonehead 100 watter. It’s a 1u rack unit and with their latest “L3” technology. The 50 watt head is their older “L2” technology which is in all their Legend 2 preamp pedals (R2, P2, Vt2, etc...)

And since no one here has tried the 100 watter, none of us even know what the latest and greatest AMT tech sounds like. So someone go be a guinea pig lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2019)

Bearitone said:


> There’s also the stonehead 100 watter. It’s a 1u rack unit and with their latest “L3” technology. The 50 watt head is their older “L2” technology which is in all their Legend 2 preamp pedals (R2, P2, Vt2, etc...)
> 
> And since no one here has tried the 100 watter, none of us even know what the latest and greatest AMT tech sounds like. So someone go be a guinea pig lol.



One day...


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 8, 2019)

gunch said:


> Also while this is an active thread for SS nerds _why the shit_ did like, analog SS head tech/RD fall off a cliff like since 2010? Are there even small boutique dudes cooking up their own circuits anymore besides like, Pritchard? Seems like the T2/V2 and CR120 were the last truly great SS heads
> 
> TLDR I want a modern SS head or rack pre that's bullet proof and is brutal and tight as shit without trying to track down T2's, Valvestate 8100's, Crate XLPs/GX130s/Excaliburs and VH140C's that might be old and busted



I guess modelling kinda took over.

For what it’s worth, solidstate preamp pedals are getting a lot more popular than they were 10 years ago. 

I can’t wait for more people to just start ripping the preamp circuits out of the classic solidstate heads to make pream pedals. A few people have done it but so far no major traction.


----------



## vick1000 (Jun 8, 2019)

gunch said:


> Also while this is an active thread for SS nerds _why the shit_ did like, analog SS head tech/RD fall off a cliff like since 2010? Are there even small boutique dudes cooking up their own circuits anymore besides like, Pritchard? Seems like the T2/V2 and CR120 were the last truly great SS heads
> 
> TLDR I want a modern SS head or rack pre that's bullet proof and is brutal and tight as shit without trying to track down T2's, Valvestate 8100's, Crate XLPs/GX130s/Excaliburs and VH140C's that might be old and busted


Modelers took over, Line 6, Fender, Vox, Marshall, Boss, Blackstar, etc...all went with modelers as their entry level SS amps with the exception of the previously mentioned Crush and RG.


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 8, 2019)

So what’s the deal with the Orange Crush amp? I’ve seen it mentioned a few times in the last couple months on this forum. Is it a legit metal amp? What’s it like?

I’ve always just assumed it was like the Marshall MG of Orange. 

Is it orange-sounding, or did orange just buy someone else’s circuit?

Maybe we need a solidstate discussion thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2019)

vick1000 said:


> Modelers took over, Line 6, Fender, Vox, Marshall, Boss, Blackstar, etc...all went with modelers as their entry level SS amps with the exception of the previously mentioned Crush and RG.



I think Fender did both. They have both the Mustang and the Champion series. 

And TBH, the Champion sounds MUCH better than the old Frontman in the gain department IMO.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> So what’s the deal with the Orange Crush amp? I’ve seen it mentioned a few times in the last couple months on this forum. Is it a legit metal amp? What’s it like?
> 
> Is it orange-sounding, or did orange just buy someone else’s circuit?
> 
> Maybe we need a solidstate discussion thread.



IIRC they took the Orange Rockerverb circuit, but modified it to work with solid state components.


----------



## Bearitone (Jun 8, 2019)

mnemonic said:


> So what’s the deal with the Orange Crush amp? I’ve seen it mentioned a few times in the last couple months on this forum. Is it a legit metal amp? What’s it like?
> 
> I’ve always just assumed it was like the Marshall MG of Orange.
> 
> ...



The combos sound like crap to me but, that’s probably because of the speakers, not the amp.

They definitely sound like an Orange though and i bet the head sounds fine through a regular cab with decent speakers.

I REALLY wish they would make a solidstate Dual Dark. I would literally the first person to buy one. Finger hovering over the “buy” button as the clock ticked down.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 8, 2019)

It's ironic because I'm pretty sure that if you go into the bass amp section of the guitar shop, I'd say that 90% of the amps are solid state. There may be some hybrids with some 12ax7's to 'warm it up' a little but aside from a few Ampegs & Traynors, most amp heads these days are all compact & tubeless.

Perhaps that's why multiple companies are now putting out the pedal sized power amps. Hook up a pedal like an AMT, Amptweaker, Horizon Apex, etc... and all of a sudden, you have a solid state amp. Rather than go through all the hassle of designing an amp, they're just give people the 'power' and letting them attach their own gain stage.

I agree though that modellers have also played a huge part in ss heads slowly going by the way side. Plug directly into the house PA or even a power amp and you're good to go. 

In as much as it would be nice to see companies like Peavey make a successor to the XXL or Marshall's Mode Four, it's probably not very likely going to happen.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jun 8, 2019)

Why go with full sized ss heads when there are ss pedalboard amps 
While i like my PRS MT15 as a clean pedal platform, i have some initial good experience with BE-OD and AMT D2 into Seymour Duncan PowerStage 170.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2019)

Spinedriver said:


> or Marshall's 8100



Fixed.

That amp needed to be reissue like... yesterday. Plus with a beefier power section.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fixed.
> 
> That amp needed to be reissue like... yesterday. Plus with a beefier power section.



I agree the 8100 is better (I had one for several years) but I just meant that the Mode Four was the last 'new' model ss head (not counting the Code & MG amps).

edit: I think it was an 8100... It could also have been a VS100... it's been a good 15+ years since I sold it, so it's hard to remember exactly.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2019)

I never tried the VS100, but I loved my 8100. I sold it because I went full digital and sold all my amps and Torpedo Live. I really wish Line 6 did more SS amps on Helix. I'd kill for a T2, V2, and 8100.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never tried the VS100, but I loved my 8100. I sold it because I went full digital and sold all my amps and Torpedo Live. I really wish Line 6 did more SS amps on Helix. I'd kill for a T2, V2, and 8100.



I found pretty much the only picture I ever took of the rig I had at the time and it was indeed an 8100. I got it in '97 or so for (I think) $299 at a pawn shop. I traded in a Marshall Mosfet 100 to get it and oddly enough, paired it with a Peavey 1x15 cab and used it as a bass rig for the band I was in at the time.

Years later, I ended up selling it off to get an Ampeg SVT200T because I had joined a new band and the old 8100 couldn't keep up. In the old band, the guitarist was using a Marshall combo amp & in this new one, the guitarist had a JCM800 and a 4x12 cab, so playing bass through a 100 watt ss guitar amp (although it sounded awesome) just didn't have enough volume to hand with him & the drummer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 8, 2019)

The Mosfet actually seems like a cool amp. The opposite of the 8100. It's a SS amp, but it's more of a JCM800 clone while the 8100 is pure brutality. 

I think it would be cool to have the best of both worlds. the 8100's pre section and the Modefour's 350w power section. Or a class D 500w+ power section.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 8, 2019)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Mosfet actually seems like a cool amp. The opposite of the 8100. It's a SS amp, but it's more of a JCM800 clone while the 8100 is pure brutality.
> 
> I think it would be cool to have the best of both worlds. the 8100's pre section and the Modefour's 350w power section. Or a class D 500w+ power section.



The issues I had with the Mosfet were that a) it wasn't very loud and b) it really didn't have enough gain for my liking. Granted, at the time it never occurred to me to put an od in front of it like you would a real JCM 800 but I don't know that even that would have helped it. It was the 1st amp head I had ever bought, it had "Marshall" on the front and it was only $199 or $299 (it was 25 years ago, so the memory's a bit fuzzy  ), so I wasn't super critical when I first got it. After a while though, once I joined a band, I found I had to crank it almost all the way up just to hear it over the drummer. Looking back, it could have been the 1x15 cab I was running it through but I don't think it was because it's the same cab I used with the 8100 and it handled that one like a champ.

Also, given the trend of "pre amp" pedals, just imagine if Marshall issued a small set of a JCM800, Silver Jubilee and 8100 pedals. For $300 or less, those things would FLY off the shelves.


----------



## 0rimus (Jun 9, 2019)

You guys making me feel like a jerk for selling my V2, but running my Ceres into a Headrush frfr weighs like 40lbs (just the head, no cabinet lol) less and tonally made the V2 into a chump *shrug*

Recently I was about to cave and get a Victory Super Kraken... But why would I do that when I could just buy the preamp pedal and run it into a powered cab?

So yeah, seems to be the way forward with solid-state. Would be nice to see smaller, high powered SS heads though. Gonna hang onto my stupid Crate Powerblock until I die I swear


----------



## mnemonic (Jun 9, 2019)

Aw, I’m gonna have to fire up my old valvestate head this weekend. It’s just been sitting for ages. It’s the 8080 combo I cut into a head (so basically an 8100 but only 80 watts). 

It’s got a cool 90’s sound to it but I mostly use my Recto or Recto models on my axe FX so I’m used to big bass, and the valvestate almost has negative bass in comparison. 

It does sound killer slaved into my 2/50/2 power amp though. I believe the tube is only used as a cathode follower before the tonestack so I wonder if anyone would even notice if you changed that to a lower voltage jfet, and then just built the preamp into a pedal.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jun 9, 2019)

0rimus said:


> You guys making me feel like a jerk for selling my V2, but running my Ceres into a Headrush frfr weighs like 40lbs (just the head, no cabinet lol) less and tonally made the V2 into a chump *shrug*
> 
> Recently I was about to cave and get a Victory Super Kraken... But why would I do that when I could just buy the preamp pedal and run it into a powered cab?
> 
> So yeah, seems to be the way forward with solid-state. Would be nice to see smaller, high powered SS heads though. Gonna hang onto my stupid Crate Powerblock until I die I swear



Don't feel bad at all. I used to have a solid state SVT200T and the thing weighed at least 50 lbs and most of it was the transformer on one side, so it was a serious pain to lug around. Years later I ended up with a 500 watt MarkBass head that's 7 lbs. Does it look as cool, maybe not but at the end of the day, music is about the sound not the looks.

I remember years ago when I first got my Pod XTL, there weren't that many options for power amps. There was the Rocktron Velocity, the RealTube Mosvalve (which I got) and not much else. That's why the Crate Powerblock sold so well. 160 watts in a tiny little head that you could either run pedals into or a modeler into the fx return. It only took 10 years but it seems that with all of the floor processors coming out (Headrush, Mooer GE, Zoom, etc..) it only makes sense for companies like Quilter & others to make small clean power amps for people to use with their pedals.

All the nostalgia for the ss heads is just that. Maybe they'll come back in fashion some day but for now, it really wouldn't make sense for a company to dump a ton of money into designing a ss head, just for it to not sell. 

Case in point, the Boss Waza. Granted the price tag was probably what kept it from selling but it was a major disaster for Boss but they seemed to recover with the Katana line. Perhaps after witnessing that amp tank, it just scared off others from taking the risk.


----------

